# My tank is cycled!



## Canadagirl (Mar 10, 2013)

My 28 gallon is finally cycled,I'm now ready to stock. I'm confused as to the inch per gallon rule, internet seems to give varying advice there, so I thought I would post on here and see what people think about my potential stocking list:

2 angels
6 panda corys
12 cardinal or neon tetras (or 6 neons and 6 rummynose)
6 mollies

Any thoughts? *c/p*


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

The one inch per gallon rule is outdated. 

I'd run this for you but I don't know what kind of filter(s) you're running. But this will give you a MUCH better idea than the inch-per-gallon rule.

AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


----------



## Canadagirl (Mar 10, 2013)

That's a great site, thanks! Looks like I may be overstocked, but I can't remember what filter I have so will have to double check later.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Welcome ! One of the veterans here showed me that site, think it was Bandit. Been using it often ever since. Yep, great site !


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes, I too would say that the 1 gallon per inch rule is outdated. I first used AqAdvisor when I started up my 90 gallon. It gave me a really good gauge for filling my tank. 

The one gallon per inch rule does not truly apply because with proper filtration, you can have more, and will no/limited filtration, you could have less. Also, you want to typically assume proper space in a tank. You will know when its overcrowded. 

Also, if you overload your tank, just make sure you can maintain it, with water changes, feeding schedules as well as lighting schedules. If you can keep all of that up, then you can slightly overcrowd your tank. Thats why I like AqAdvisor. They usually give tips for tank keeping once your finished submitting all of your info.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

It's also outdated because the one inch rule doesn't take into account not all fish create the same type of bio load.


----------



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

I like AqAdvisor though Angels kindof need a species specific tank because they have very special requirements. Like most tanks I see them in are undergravel filters because they are terrible in currents (why I gave up on them). Plus they a cichlid, and that makes me think aggressive. 

I'd suggest only getting one type of tetra, its better to have one large group than two groups, in terms of happiness. Though with such a large amount of them, you will have to expect they will get into spats with each other and kill one another for dominance (at least until that is settled).

Mollies seem good.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

28 seems a little tight for angels, and the mollies can get large if they survive.Better off skipping the angels and going with 4 mollies tops(1 male & 3 females).I didn't run this through AQ it's just my opinion.Even if they were to fit having only two angels does not assure you have a "pair" and then if they are not both females(meaning you end up with two boys) you could have battle royal.If you did get a "pair"(male and female) and they decided to spawn(you have no control over this{ask me how I know?}) then they would probably become territorial and defensive,again a different version of the battle royal.


----------



## ramadoo (Mar 1, 2013)

I think your fine. They are all small fish.


----------



## Canadagirl (Mar 10, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> 28 seems a little tight for angels, and the mollies can get large if they survive.Better off skipping the angels and going with 4 mollies tops(1 male & 3 females).I didn't run this through AQ it's just my opinion.Even if they were to fit having only two angels does not assure you have a "pair" and then if they are not both females(meaning you end up with two boys) you could have battle royal.If you did get a "pair"(male and female) and they decided to spawn(you have no control over this{ask me how I know?}) then they would probably become territorial and defensive,again a different version of the battle royal.


Is there another fish that pairs off that you would suggest? I'd like to get a pair of something bigger, to contrast with the schools.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

OK just to state facts AQadvisor has a 28 gallon tank with an aquaclear 50(took the benefit of the doubt and used good sized filter) stocked at 79% with only two angels and nothing else.
If you like the looks pearl gouramis are a very pretty fish ,that are easily sexed(to get a pair) and only take up 44% of your stocking.They are considered the "champagne" of gouramis and have always been one of my favorites.
It's tough to find a fish of large size that will be proper in a 28.I truely appreciate having a couple larger fish in with smaller as they look as good together as having different colors and help make tank look more natural.
Almost any gourami(with the exception of dwarfs,and kissing) can be had in male female pairs and will probably do well(gold,blue,moon)for example.


----------



## Canadagirl (Mar 10, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> OK just to state facts AQadvisor has a 28 gallon tank with an aquaclear 50(took the benefit of the doubt and used good sized filter) stocked at 79% with only two angels and nothing else.
> If you like the looks pearl gouramis are a very pretty fish ,that are easily sexed(to get a pair) and only take up 44% of your stocking.They are considered the "champagne" of gouramis and have always been one of my favorites.
> It's tough to find a fish of large size that will be proper in a 28.I truely appreciate having a couple larger fish in with smaller as they look as good together as having different colors and help make tank look more natural.
> Almost any gourami(with the exception of dwarfs,and kissing) can be had in male female pairs and will probably do well(gold,blue,moon)for example.


Thanks! I remember quite liking the look of some gouramis but had forgotten about them. Why would dwarf or kissing gourami's not work well in a pair? A quick google search coudn't answer that for me. The aquaclear 50 is my filter, good guess!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You have chosen a very good filter I'll say first.The dwarf gouramis for sale at most stores are only males,and they have been bred to the piont of being genetically poor and in doing so have had a disease named just for them;http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/dwarf-gourami-death-help-42309.html?highlight=dwarf+gourami+disease
Next the kissing gourami besides growing to 12 inches or more and being a waste creator equall to oscars is nearly impossible to sex.So even though they're so cute in the store if they were to live would be monsters creating more maintenance than most would choose,and can't really know if you have true pair.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

A pair of Pearl Gouramis instead of the Angels is a great idea!

I strongly considered the Pearl Gourami as the centerpiece fish in my 75 but I thought my Danios would have driven him into a suicidal depression.

What a beautiful and interesting fish. They have interesting personalities from my research on them. Many people say they openly display their appreciation for human interaction.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

German Blue Rams might be another good option for a pair of fairly docile but still big and very pretty centerpiece fish.

With the mollies, try to get males if you can. If you mix males and females, you're going to have a TON of babies. And the females can store sperm, so even if you have all females, they can still have babies.


----------



## Canadagirl (Mar 10, 2013)

Gizmo said:


> German Blue Rams might be another good option for a pair of fairly docile but still big and very pretty centerpiece fish.
> 
> With the mollies, try to get males if you can. If you mix males and females, you're going to have a TON of babies. And the females can store sperm, so even if you have all females, they can still have babies.


Those german blue rams are so pretty! Would rams be ok in a planted tank? I heard cichlids destroy plants and I want a heavily planted tank...


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Rams are BETTER in a planted tank. While they are cichlids, rams are much more docile. They're from the Amazonian region of South America, same as angels (which, by the way, are also cichlids). They enjoy relatively shallow, densely planted regions and prefer soft water with a low pH.


----------



## Canadagirl (Mar 10, 2013)

Gizmo said:


> Rams are BETTER in a planted tank. While they are cichlids, rams are much more docile. They're from the Amazonian region of South America, same as angels (which, by the way, are also cichlids). They enjoy relatively shallow, densely planted regions and prefer soft water with a low pH.


I saw some blue balloon rams at the pet store today which were very cute. I've heard that balloon fish aren't very ethical though so didn't get them. I think they may be the one though if I can find normal ones, they are very fun looking!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Good call!All the "balloon" fish are genetically mis formed,and prone to numerous health issues and short lives.German rams are awesome enough the way the were originally made(before man screwed with them).


----------

